# tell me about this firearm



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I just aquired a Taurus PT 92 9mm Para with pacmayer grips, havnt had a chance to shoot it yet, but man it sure feels nice in my hand, i love the full size frame for my big hands.. Ive done a little research and it appears to be a popular firearm, i plan using this on a regular basis, if any one has some clips and maybe a good holster for it i would be interested..


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

I had one, with those grips......I wonder if its my old gun?? Anyway, I loved it, should have kept it. I sold it after I bought my Glock27. Accuracy was good, I loved the fact that 9mm is cheap. I did not carry the gun except in my truck, so I can't help with conceal holster. I had a black one that would clip on your belt and carried a 2nd mag on it. Very convient.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I would imagine they shoot about like the Beretta 92's. I've only ever shot the Beretta, but if it's like them then you're good to go. I bought a PT 917C a few years back, but never shot it. I gave it to my dad, so I might go pick it up and put a few rounds through it. The 917 and the 92 are basically the same gun.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

I've got a couple of mags for a Beretta 92. Not sure if they will fit and function or not. If you do the research and find that they do let me know. I was going to get a Beretta 92 and traded for the mags then decided to go another route.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

the beretta mags can be "modded" to work in the PT92 and alot of people do this because surplus 92F mags are alot cheaper.
There is a vid on youtube of how to do it


----------

